# The perfect temperature for Syrian hamsters?!



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi all, 

I am just wondering what is the perfect temperature ( in degrees Celsius) for hamsters? I have a heater in my room and I am setting it to a certain temperature to maintain the temperature in my room. It is very cold especially in winter, and I am regulating the temperature for my hamster Freddie, so could anyone tell me the idea temperature that hamster should be kept at please? I have heard many different temperatures!!

Many thanks!


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

A breeder I trust told me 17-22 C as a safe range. They function comfortably in the same temps we do so if you would be chilly without a jumper, they will be chilly too. That's the general rule I use.


----------



## SummerRose17 (Sep 4, 2019)

Amazing! Thankyou! I keep my room at 19-20 degrees so should be perfect☺


----------



## maddierichmond562 (2 mo ago)

I have recently bought a Syrian hamster and am not sure what temperature would be comfortable for him. He is 7 weeks old


----------

